# Topics > Arts > Music >  MIDI Jacket, San Francisco, California, USA, Mexico City, Mexico

## Airicist

Website - machina.cc

facebook.com/Machina-Wearable-Technology-228296413933200

twitter.com/MachinaWT

linkedin.com/company/machina-wearable-technology

Founder and CEO - Linda L. Franco

thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/machinas-midi-jacket-turns-dance-moves-into-sound-and-you-can-win-one

----------


## Airicist

Make Music Through Movement | Machina's MIDI Jacket 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> Mexico-based collective Machina designs clothing as gadgets, integrating a variety of electronic devices into functional garments. Watch as dancers demo Machina's MIDI jacket, which allows you to create music with your movements, using a network of gyroscopes, accelerometers and other sensors.

----------

